# HI guys! Does anyone know how to escape a kimura from 69 position?



## HIPOPOTAMEK (Jul 26, 2006)

Like in the topic - this is the most dangrous position in bjj (a kimura from 6/9 and an armbar as an alternative), but wery few poeope can escape from that situation when is applayed. Thats is why i am searthing the internet for an answer  Any sugestions, any links, any known instructionals.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Aug 23, 2006)

first of all, don't call it 69 positions. if your gonna ask a legitimate question to an experienced submission grappler, try to at least respect the names of the position.

"69" refers to the sexual term, the position your are refering to is called the "north/south" position.

Edit*****

also, please don't call a certain submission or position "the most dangerous", even the most complex positions have it's weak points.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 24, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> first of all, don't call it 69 positions. if your gonna ask a legitimate question to an experienced submission grappler, try to at least respect the names of the position.
> 
> "69" refers to the sexual term, the position your are refering to is called the "north/south" position.
> 
> ...


 
Actually I've heard many grappling schools refer to this postion as 69 instead of north/south (especially before the BJJ craze hit) so it's not inherently disrespectful at all unless you're looking to be offended.  Ju Jitsu terminology isn't the only terminology on the planet to describe grappling.  This position is called 69, north south, hip grinder, etc. depending on where you learned it.  Also you didn't answer the question or attempt to.

Moving along to the poster with the question.....

First things first any lock "when it is applyed" is finished.  That's why it's called a lock.  It's like blocking a punch after it hit you.  The "key" (actually a key but this is a simple method) to this particular lock is to keep your head from being trapped by their legs and straightening your arm.  This is "baiting" them into taking the armbar.  If they don't take the bait you can roll to the knees and shoot, clinch or whatever depending on their reaction.  If they take the bait you should already be ready to counter the armbar since that's the bait your using.  Armbar counters such as the "roll-up to leg lock", "stack and free", "leg pin and scoot inside guard", etc. should be ready and waiting.  WHile I wouldn't classify this as "the most dangerous" move from that position you  are accurate in that it is one of the more secure attacks with alot of back up options if it fails..

Good training to you and welcome to Martial Talk.  Don't mind the "heat" on asking a question on your first post here.  Most people are more helpful around here...


----------



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2006)

Basicly if they are attacking from 69 position keep your elbows tight and your shoulders on the mat so they can't get ahold of your arm...

If they are able to this is what I do:  bait the armbar by sticking your elbow up and with that hand either (for gi) grab your own lapel, or (no-gi) grab your oppisit arm bicept, and in both cases bend your oppisit arm over your hand and wrist so they can't attack the wrist to break your grip and also with that oppisit hand put it by your own temple like your smoothing back the hair above your ears.

Now your in a great position to defend the armbar (which is what you want them to attack).  Keeping your oppisit hand by your head when they step over your head you now have a hand to hold onto under their knee.  If they crank the armbar  they are putting pressure on their own leg possibly giving you space to kick up into their guard.  Even if you can't get your head inside when you kick up you can stack and work a standard armbar stack pass.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ybot said:
			
		

> Basicly if they are attacking from 69 position keep your elbows tight and your shoulders on the mat so they can't get ahold of your arm...
> 
> If they are able to this is what I do: bait the armbar by sticking your elbow up and with that hand either (for gi) grab your own lapel, or (no-gi) grab your oppisit arm bicept, and in both cases bend your oppisit arm over your hand and wrist so they can't attack the wrist to break your grip and also with that oppisit hand put it by your own temple like your smoothing back the hair above your ears.
> 
> Now your in a great position to defend the armbar (which is what you want them to attack). Keeping your oppisit hand by your head when they step over your head you now have a hand to hold onto under their knee. If they crank the armbar they are putting pressure on their own leg possibly giving you space to kick up into their guard. Even if you can't get your head inside when you kick up you can stack and work a standard armbar stack pass.


 
I love this except....one thing....with that many protections put in place (I counted about 4 protection postures) do you find it harder to bait someone that way?  Personally if I saw that many protections I'd be thinking "He/she wants me to take this arm."  Thoughts?


----------



## Ybot (Aug 28, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> I love this except....one thing....with that many protections put in place (I counted about 4 protection postures) do you find it harder to bait someone that way? Personally if I saw that many protections I'd be thinking "He/she wants me to take this arm." Thoughts?


I use this a lot and still get a lot of guys trying for the armbar (unless they know me).

Since your on your side, a lot of the protection is not easy for your opponent to see.  The other thing is timing.  The first thing I do is grab the oppisit lapel and stick my elbow up.  If it's no-gi you really don't have to grab anything at this point as long as you keep your elbow bent at a smaller angle than 90% and your elbow up it is really hard for someone to really get leverage on your arm for an armbar.  Anyway I get this and wait for them to swing around for the armbar.  I finish by putting my oppisit hand by my head as their stepping over usually.


----------

